# ADA 90cm updated pictures 01/07/07



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

how bout something like this 

75 gallon open forground - Aquatic Plant Central- aquascaping...a living art

Moss, Anubias, Java fern and bolbitis
Cryptocorines, Cypherus, Isoetes, Blyxa and ranunculus

i like the composition.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im doing something like that but using 2 AS island and brightsand in the front with a path going to the back with driftwood on both sides of the AS islands meeting in the middle. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

The Eheim 2224 is a great filter. I've had two running for years without problems. I use them not only to filter but to inject CO2. Looking forward to seeing more of your project... IMO dump the spraybar. Simply use the intake and basic output pipes. They're very simple but are non-obtrusive.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a 5lb compressed CO2 bottle with an ADA CO2 system and diffuser. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

OOOH.. can't wait to watch this one progress!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Hey, do you have a comparison of ADA rio ***** sand and bright sand?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its more white and powder looking. I think it looks good using it with black lava rocks. rio *****


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

I thought so. Thanks and hopefully you will scape soon.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

So today I hooked up my tank. Its not finish yet still have alot of planting to do, and the water looks a little fogged out so you cant see all the drift wood. Keeping the Aqua Soil and Bright Sand seperated was hard, becuase Aqua Soil loves to float and then sink into the bright sand. So I will be picking out Aqua soil for the next couple of days. I have many types of plants and moss, but I will name what type later on. Heres a few picture I took today.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyways I will change the position of the drift wood meeting in the middle a little bit so its not even, and one piece is more lower and toward the back.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looks like this is up to a good start! now i wanna know what mosses are in there......

- fish newb -


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Japanese LSF that sold it to me called it willow moss.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Heres some pictures of today with still some foggy water.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Man getting the Aqua Soil out of the Bright Sand is a big pain in the you know what!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Same situation with me, it was hard...


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Looks like a great start! I love your hardscape!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Use a 1/2 inch diameter tube and just syphon the bits of aquasoil out. It will take out a little bit of sand but it is better than picking out the aquasoil bit by bit. Plus if you try to take the aquasoil out sometimes it just crumbles. The aquasoil is lighter than the sand so it will syphon easier. This is what I found was the easiest to do.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Lovely tank. Only think i feel you may consider making some adjustments to is the 2 pieces of driftwood that seems to be pointing towards one another. Feels a little too symmetrical to me. Maybe you may want to vary their angles or point them in different directions to make the layout even stronger.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes I was thinking the same thing. Thinks and I will do that. Im a fan of your tanks! You do great work YOuHo!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

i like the scape alot! can you try and get a close up on the moss... its most likely not willow since japanise fish shops rarely have it since its a native plant to north america... which really does stink!

- fish newb -


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

oooh . . . more ADA . . . btw every Japanese LFs I went to sold java moss as will moss, and even called in fontinalis antipyretica when it was obviously not.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Love that rimless/seamless tank. Very nice! Looks like the 'scape should shape up nicely too.

Good stuff!
Brian.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Changed the wood position. Tell me how you like it?? Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

gabeszone247 said:


> Yes I was thinking the same thing. Thinks and I will do that. Im a fan of your tanks! You do great work YOuHo!


Nah,i am a learner just like you. There is nothing great about my tank. The others here have really nice tanks that i admire so much. I'll say it's our passion to make our tanks as nice as we can,right? 

By the way,the change in driftwood angle really made a difference. It's looking all the more beautiful. Are you planning to hide the driftwoods behind any plants? Or will they still be so visible like that?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

More plant around driftwood soon. The place I buy plants didnt have a good selection last week waiting for new order. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

if it was my tank I would tilt the left piece so that the top part of it was overlapping the rock wall and the butt end would be against the back left corner. That would probably require moving some plants though, just my 2 cents.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im too lazy to redo. I let it grow out aand see how it looks. Thanks for the idea! Ill post more picture in a few weeks. Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Updated picture. Added more driftwood.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

It's looking better and better. Now will come the part where you will have to figure out how to conceal parts of the driftwood to give it the natural look.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just changed it again! Post new pics later.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I like how it's coming along.

I bet theres a bounty of ADA products at every LFS over there!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok heres another updated picture with driftwood moved tell me how you like it? I will buy some plants to hide the bottoms of the wood.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks great! Try to hide the driftwood so that only those parts that are stretching towards the centre are visible.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree at the beging of the journal i thought the driftwood looked out of place it looks more natural now :thumbsup:


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im going to add some Riccia tonight with some ADA Riccia stones.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I put some Riccia on some ADA Riccia stones, but ran out and need to get more.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Any thoughts on the Riccia I added??


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

For now it looks good,but i'm sure the effect would come in only after they have grown in.Btw,have u considered adding some foreground plants like glosso to both the left and right sides so that only the centre is clear of any plants? that would give the tank a sort of "river" look. Just my 2 cents worth.=)


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Youho sounds like a nice idea! I will think about after the riccia grows in. Can glosso grow in bright sand??


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Some new picture with fish.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmm i am sure there isn't a issue in what coloured sand glosso will grow in. Rather,it is the amount of light that you will be providing for them which will matter. With stronger lighting,they will not grow upwards. But bear in mind not to provide too much light till you end up growing algae instead! lol


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

YOuHO I like your idea. I have only 3 lights ADA 32 watts is this enough for a 50gal?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Three 32 watts or just three lights adding up to 32 watts?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

three 32watts adding up for a total of 96watts I mainly have plant in the back of the tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

stupid computer . . .

Probably, a bit on the low side but it would grow plants


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Greenmiddlefinger?? I didnt understand that comment. please send again. Thanks!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmm,96watts over a 50gal tank,that would bring it to under 2 watts per gallon. I do not think that is enough especially for glosso. You may want to bring the ratio up to around 2.5 to 3wattts per gallon or about 125 to 150watts in total over your tank.That should be enough.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

YOuHO I got a light from my friend called an REI-SEA 6500k I hope this enough!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I do not know about the brand you mentioned. But it looks like a metal halide though. Perhaps the others may be able to help you. If it is then you'll definately get enough of light over your tank.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Heres a web site on it. Translated version of http://www.iwakipumps.jp/rei-sea/products/luc.html I think its a German maker.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

gabeszone247,

Your tank is looking pretty sweet so far. I really like the changes you have made with the Drift wood. Much more natural looking. 

As for you new light. It is a MH wich should put out some pretty serious lighting. Does it happen to say what the Wattage is?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah only 70watts and 6500k. Wingsdlc thanks! I really want this to come out nice. I use the tank in my waitng room for my business.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

70W, are you planning on using your other lights too? If not then you are still not going to have a lot of light on the tank.


----------



## standoyo (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow great in scoring a 6500K metal halide. Normally they're like 5500K.
I agree with Wingsdlc it's not going to be enough for your tank. Ideally as others pointed out a 2.5+WPG would be great for glosso. Then again it's an MH so it's more efficient than Fl's with more penetrating light. [WPG guide may not apply in this case. Might just cut it IMO.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

How deep is this tank. The less deep the tank the more light you can get to the bottlem and as standoyo said a MH is better than the FL's.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

My tank is 45cm deep. I hope that helps. My tank is an ADA 90cmx45cmx45cm.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

standoyo said:


> Wow great in scoring a 6500K metal halide. Normally they're like 5500K.
> I agree with Wingsdlc it's not going to be enough for your tank. Ideally as others pointed out a 2.5+WPG would be great for glosso. Then again it's an MH so it's more efficient than Fl's with more penetrating light. [WPG guide may not apply in this case. Might just cut it IMO.


I agree with your last statement. MH are much more intense and should be able to provide enough light at smaller wattage.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The MH light didnt make the cut. Its works great for my 60cm tank, but just couldnt light up every area of my 90cm. Im going to keep the same light and then add on more light bringing the watts to 128watts total giving me 2.56 watts per gal.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

updated picture of my tank. Please feel free to comment and let me know what could be better thanks!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Almost forgot please tell me what type of plant this is and what is wrong with it. A few days after planting this it started to fall apart and leaves seem also to melt. Now I think this is some type of crypt and this is common when first planted.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Crypts are pretty common for melting at some point in time. Make sure you clean up its mess and don't move it around. Once it feels happy again it should start putting out new leaves.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Wingsdlc but do you know what this crypt is called?? It was really pretty when I first got it. I hope it comes back!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

gabe, do you have shrimp and rams in the same tank?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have Amano shrimp AKA Yamato shrimp in my tanks but no rams. I have 2 glass catfish, 12 neon tetra, 1 pleco dont know the name of it, 1 blue Gourami, 5 rummy nose had 8 but seem to have been eaten by the blue gourami I think, 2 golden Algae eating fish dont know the full name of them, and I think 10 Amano shrimp. Im not really a fish guy but my little girl loves to watch them.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Make sure to add enough CO2.
I found that MH's are about 2x the similar intensity of powercompacts in terms of PAR or umols of light, this is what is used to measure light in terms of plant growth generally.

Example:

800 micromols for 2.85 w/gal for MH's at 20" from bulb at water's surface
450 micromoles at 4 from bulb at water's surface for PC at 5.5 watt/gal.

The bulbs where older in the PC but not that much.

There's a fair amount of play depending on how you compare them etc, but over all, about 2x is a decent rule if not more.........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

gabeszone247 said:


> I have Amano shrimp AKA Yamato shrimp in my tanks but no rams. I have 2 glass catfish, 12 neon tetra, 1 pleco dont know the name of it, 1 blue Gourami, 5 rummy nose had 8 but seem to have been eaten by the blue gourami I think, 2 golden Algae eating fish dont know the full name of them, and I think 10 Amano shrimp. Im not really a fish guy but my little girl loves to watch them.


oh in the first pic, it looks like you have rams swimming there,


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I forgot to put I have 6 platies in my tank.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey all im very happy on how my tank is coming! Yesterday I found my tank pearling a lot from the plants and the soil. I hear this is a good sign that my tank is in balance. I hope so!! Anyways heres a shot of my plants pearling.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah I know I have a little alage LOL


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

tank is getting very good looking!

can you see if you can get a close up on the moss?

thanks!

- fish newb -


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

These pics are for you *Fish Newb*


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm lacking the light for my riccia to grow nice. I'm getting ready to get my light soon!


----------



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

Just a heads up, in the past i've owned golden Chinese algae eaters (i believe that is their common name) that were extremely agressive.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking really great!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking good! Your riccia needs more light and plenty of CO2 to get rid of the leggy look, but everything looks great!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will put more riccia after I can afford to buy a new light. I just bought over 55 CRS and black bee shrimp. I think it doing OK I'm getting ready to start adding ECA made by ADA it helps put the color back in your plants. My algae is not too bad but its getting a grip on my Nana's. Any ideas to get it off?


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Amazing tank. Wow Love the great work.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

what a great looking tank. Nice and bright and colorful. Is that lava rcok or lace rock you used? also, what do you use to keep the riccia down?


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i usually don't like rummynose tetras, but i like them in this tank.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Organic sideburns *I used ADA riccia stones and riccia line, but I think plastic mesh would work better. The rocks are lava rocks that I bought at my friends LFS. When using lava rocks make sure they dont float before buying them. *the_noobinator* I really didnt like them at first but once the faces got more red they looked good in this tank. I really want to get rid of some of the other fish, but my wife likes lots of fish in the tank. I will put a back ground on my tank soon. Any color ideas???


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just added this background what do you think??


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I cant wait to put Iunknowns glass lily pipes in!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Got Pearls?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Gabe, were IUnknown's really cheaper than the ADA ones for someone like you who actually is in Japan?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*greenmiddlefinger* Yeah Iunknown pipes are still cheaper. I can buy ADA pipes off the yahoo Japan auction cheap but people always bid stupid! Its about $130-150US for a set plus clear lines cost more. You hit 666 post LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmm,if i were you,i'd change to background to either blue or black as the current one gives me the impression that your backglass is covered in algae. But it is just my opinion.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL yeah it does look like its covered in algae! I may change to black, but my tank has very little algae.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

see, i thought it was pretty obvious with your water clarity and the cleanliness of the sand that it wasn't algae, but that's just me.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

gabeszone247 said:


> LOL yeah it does look like its covered in algae! I may change to black, but my tank has very little algae.


No worries man,i am also aware that your tank has little algae. But i am only afraid that those who are uaware may think otherwise.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

gabeszone247 said:


> These pics are for you *Fish Newb*


hmm those pics pretty much tell me that the mos isnt willow. i will try and get a decent picture of my willow moss to show the major diffrence, to me that moss looks more like weeping moss but im not 100% sure. Dr. Tan lives in your area and Loh K L of killies.com is friends with the bryologist. maybe you should see if he can ID it for you.

tank looks great and i actually really like the backround makes the tank look really good.

good job on the tank, your pictures are great as well! keep up the good work.

- fish newb -


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

these new pics are with Iunknowns version of the lily pipes.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Going on 2 months strong with only about 2% or less algae.:thumbsup:


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Updated pictures 10/06/06*

Got some new pictures above.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Tank is looking really beautiful. All the plants seem to have taken off. Love the appearance of the ripple effect on the surface of the water. Adds to the beauty of the tank.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

HOW


do you have no algae, if you saw my diffuser in my tank, its preety much all grean lmao, yours is so pristine.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Oganic sideburns* I clean it ever week by letting it soak in bleach and water for five minutes, and then rinse really well. If you dont clean the glass and ceramic they dont work right and you will start to get big bubbles.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

gabeszone247 said:


> *Oganic sideburns* I clean it ever week by letting it soak in bleach and water for five minutes, and then rinse really well. If you dont clean the glass and ceramic they dont work right and you will start to get big bubbles.


Oh man . . . I need to try that with mine.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

tank is looking good! lily pipes are sweet, so is that nice little diffuser you are using!

will get a pic of willow moss,

- fish newb -


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Nightshop said:


> Oh man . . . I need to try that with mine.


Ditto, lol I havent cleaned it for months, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello all! I just wanted to hear what you think of my tank. Its been 2mo since I first set it up. I tore down my old riccia that I had growing to ADA stones, because it kept coming off so I used plastic mess nets to grow it with stones inside to weigh them down. I hope this works.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Im using ADA ECA to try and get the reds back in my plants. Do you have any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

:drool:. thats all i have to say its come along so well you have great talent ! i can only hope one day my tank looks anything like this.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

What stone are you using?

EDIT: I just found out it's lava rock. 

I really like your progress, very nice.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

New picture.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow... very very nice! Those two over hang branches really gave a good sense of depth to the tank. Wait till those vals on the back grow tall and spread over the surface... it'll be a killer. Perhaps a black background?  well done!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Petrus*Yeah the Vals are a pain in the you know what. I think it was a bad choice of plants. Live and learn. I really like the way you glass lily type pipes look. I may want some very soon.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks!..yeah.. I also learned the lesson from my tank. My sags were so invasive it's really a pain for maintenance. I found that using Cyperus helferi works much better. Nice, light green long leaves, and not invasive at all. Best of luck on your scape. I'll be following this one!


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

i love this tank, it has gone a long way since it was first planted...i really like the plant choices, very similar to my taste haha. keep it up! great work


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I removed some plants from the right side of tank and planted some new plants so it will take some time for them to grow in, and I added some rocks in the bright sand to take away the empty feeling.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thats some really great progress you've got there.Perhaps you might want to plant the foreground on both sides,leaving just your "stream" in the middle where you can place your rocks. That would look really great in my opinion.


----------



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW!

Somehow I've missed this thread since you first started it. Beautiful tank. You've done a really great job! I wouldn't change a thing. It looks like you've given up on the riccia. IMO, it's better that way. I love this tank without a foreground plant. Some cory's would really love to play in that sand. You also might want to consider some of the taller crypts to replace the vals. I know the vals can be very invasive.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

looks great! Love the moss arch bringing the two sides to each other.

- Andrew


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Just read through the whole thread again Gabe. Your tank kicks (you know where)!


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

sweet tank, love the moss and blyxa, and the* clean* sand


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

That looks great! 

Level the sand out a little and its ready for competition pictures!


----------



## Kookaburra (Sep 16, 2006)

In french, we said : "Splendide !!!" roud: Very beautiful natural aquascape :icon_wink
Great !!!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is the last update picture for this tank. I like they way it has come out and I thank everyone for your ideas anf thoughts.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

WHOA your tank looks fantastic!! it keeps getting better and better  i'm not really feeling thew new rocks compared to your old ones, little difference but i'm a rock guy. anyways, just wow. love everything!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I love your tank, but do you still want to try foreground plants?
If so, you could switch your strip light for 2 of the 70 watt metal halides, that would give you 140 watts, and that could probally some nice foreground plants.

I love the way that moss has spread on the wood. It looks like weeping, singapore, or taiwan moss. A little like willow, but not so much. But who cares? it's awesome.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i love it. looks great, esp the bridge there in the center


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Superb use of hardscape, stems, space and composition. A great all-rounder!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Gabe, This tank rocks. I love it! The feeling it gives is soothing and aesthetically pleasing for sure. How much of a pain is keeping that sand clean?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The sand is a pain to keep clean and I wont ever use it again, mixed with dark soils.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

this is absolutely amazing. i hate to see it end. so should we expect to see something else from you soon?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*danepatrick* I think I will turn this tank into a breeding Tank for CRS after I move into my new house.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Stunning. I can't believe that moss! Really, really impressive, but I have to say, I don't know how long you've had this tank but you must have been growing that A. Coffefolia on STEROIDS because they are really big! Keep up the good work!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*styxx1* Thanks but this tank was rescaped into a CRS SS grade tank.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, your tank looks great! 
I love planted tanks!


----------

